# Binoculars for 3d



## brycelynne (Jun 11, 2013)

Right now I'm using Bushnell perm focus. they work nice but the clarity on them isn't the best. Whats the best binoculars to use for 3d so I can start putting more arrows in the 12 ring.


----------



## STRICNINE (Oct 22, 2012)

That's debatable. I love my redfield 10x42's ($150) but I am one who is no soo obsessed with seeing a hair on a 12 ring at 50 yards as that's not what the naked eye will see when you look through your scope. I prefer a bino that can allow me to see the 12 and pick out features in the target that my naked eye will see.

Really comes down to what you are willing to spend. $150-$5K....sky is the limit! Try the search function as well to help you, this has been discussed and you may find some good info there as well


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

You know for me I am hard on my binos and I didn't want to baby them and I got some alpen wings and they have really done well for me, I even sent them back because of a problem and I just got them back yesterday and they sent a new pair.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

If you are hard on stuff, Alpen or Vortex are tough to beat!

I thought I had a great pair of Alpen Apex - until I looked through my buddies Meoptas........ my Apex are for sale  8.5*50s


----------



## redwzrd (Nov 14, 2011)

ill second alpen I use the Shasta ridge, they have a good warranty. the monarchs are good too.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I like the Redfields also.
They have a warrenty that they will stand beside also.


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

Check out alpen's teton line up. They are an excellent set of binoculars.


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

I use Nikon... Not sure of the model, but it's the same pair I use for hunting and they have held up extremely well.


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

Of the 5 or 6 paris I've had I like the Nikon ProStaff 7, Vortex Crossfire, and Aplen Shasta the best, of these 3 the Nikons had the most light transmission (brightest picture) the Vortex had the best clarity, and the alpens had a little better eye relief.


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hawke Optics 10x43 Frontier ED


----------



## eda (Nov 22, 2009)

I upgraded my ZRS HD to PRIME binoculars. But the ZRS HD itself is a solid performer. highly recommend it.


----------



## drahthaaraddict (Jul 22, 2013)

Vortex diamondback 10x50 is what I use. They have clear glass and an excellent warranty.


----------



## ArcheryVern (Aug 4, 2013)

nikon 8 X42 are great for 3d


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

One's with a rangefinder built in? LOL I wouldnt go lower than 10X, mine now are 12x42 Bushnells.


----------



## petertom (Feb 12, 2007)

Vortex Diamondbacks


----------



## tdawg21 (Sep 11, 2007)

My eyes are not the best so I like magnification and clarity but I don't have any $2K binos. I have 2 pair of Leupold Mojave 12x50's, a pair of Bushnell Elite 12x50's (the older, really good ones), and have just ordered a pair of the new Nikon Monarch-5 16x56's to try. I should prolly sell some!

Dawg


----------



## Swarkydeerman (Aug 26, 2013)

I use Bushnell Powerview 20x55
I can see a flynat 50yds sitting on the target!


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

drahthaaraddict said:


> Vortex diamondback 10x50 is what I use. They have clear glass and an excellent warranty.


 This is what I'll buy next. I believe its the best bino out there for this price range including there impecable warranty.


----------



## wpod (Mar 30, 2013)

I tried really hard but I just couldn't stop myself...
The best 3D binoculars have one red and one blue lens.
I'm sorry


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

wpod said:


> I tried really hard but I just couldn't stop myself...
> The best 3D binoculars have one red and one blue lens.
> I'm sorry


Can't believe it took 19 post before someone put it out there !! HA HA !

Used my 10x50 Nikkon binos today at the local 3D range, let in lots of light but also lots of movement in the field of view.


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

What's the limit for IBO/ASA shoots? I heard somewhere you cannot use above a 8X Bino for IBO shoots!


----------



## Elf Friend (Mar 1, 2003)

TheTracker said:


> What's the limit for IBO/ASA shoots? I heard somewhere you cannot use above a 8X Bino for IBO shoots!


Not anymore. I dont think there is a max.


----------



## nsbc07 (Apr 5, 2009)

I really like the Zen-Ray's ZRS HD binoculars. They are light weight and really sharp. 

http://www.zen-ray.com/shop/binoculars/zrshd/zrshd10x42.html

Another option is Vortex Viper HD.


----------



## Doug10 (Dec 13, 2005)

Love my redfields


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

I just picked up a Vortex Diamondback 10X42 last night, very nice and clear. They have an adjustable right eye piece and life time warenty. If I drop them on a rock I get a new pair. These looked and felt better than some that were 200 more in price.


----------



## mattheww1377 (Apr 8, 2010)

had nikon 8x42 but bought some brunton 10x42.. man i am glad i did.


----------



## Flbowhntr (Jun 16, 2005)

I just bought a a pair of Nikon Avalon 10-22X50 they are great!


----------



## Armed_AL (Jun 8, 2012)

I have Redfield Rebel 10x50, A little big maybe but I can see atoms spiting with them . Very happy with these binos


----------



## IRUTTOO (Oct 18, 2013)

I have had a pair of Carson 8x32 that I have had for the last 10 years. These binoculars have been through hell and have traveled with me on hunts all over from Mexico to Canada. I have compared them to the most expensive binoculars out there and they do compare very well. The only complaint I have is the eye relief pieces broke after 10 years but I e-mailed Carson and they told me to send them a check for 15 dollars and they would repair or replace them. I just sent them out yesterday so we will see what happens.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I just listed some Alpen Apex for sale....get them at a great price.


----------



## tdawg21 (Sep 11, 2007)

As said earlier in this thread, I've got a bunch of nice binos but I just bought a new pair of Leupold McKenzie 10x42's and am pretty amazed at how clear they are for $130 binos. They're made in China but they still have the Leupold Lifetime Warranty and seem like a deal for the coin. One of the guys who shoots regularly in our group at 3D's has a really crappy pair of binos and I basically just wanted to show him you could get a good pair without having to spend $400+. They're worth a look if you're on a budget.

Dawg


----------

